

“Your payment data is securely stored at Cloudflare.” - kszx

16 Jan. 2015
(German email translated with Google Translate)<p>&quot;[Dear] Flixbus Customers<p>Our Payment module of online platforms was used by a major IT error on our part manipulated and the transaction of unknowns.<p>Apparently your data are also been stolen and shipped. These are but here in order Irrelevant IDs. We inform you now that the extent is certainly much more than we thought and here to create transparency.<p>It is not, as previously announced to be a problem of the payment provider but a problem in programming. We have the problem but fixed now. Starting today, the new cancellation form provided.<p>We are all customers who are affected in some way by this unfortunate case, contrary to come in the form of vouchers in the amount of 100 €.
These go to you, or to report to you briefly on Facebook.<p>Again we are sorry for the unfortunate incident and tell you that your data with our American specialist provider Cloudflare now safe.<p>Sincerely<p>Flixbus management<p>Andre, Jochen, Daniel&quot;<p>Original:<p>&quot;... Wir entschuldigen uns nochmals für den bedauerlichen Vorfall und sagen euch eure Daten sind bei unserem amerikanischen Spezialanbieter Cloudflare nun sicher.&quot;
======
kszx
Full German email:

"Liebe Flixbus Kunden,

unser Paymentmodul der Onlineplattformen wurde durch einen schwerwiegenden IT-
Fehler unsererseits manipuliert und zur Transaktion von Unbekannten benutzt.

Scheinbar sind dabei auch eure Daten entwendet und versendet worden. Es
handelt sich aber dabei um unrelevante IDs. Wir informieren euch jetzt, da das
Ausmass doch grösser ist, als wir dachten und um hier Transparenz zu schaffen.

Es handelt sich hierbei nicht wie bisher verkündet um ein Problem des
Paymentanbieters sondern um ein Problem in der Programmierung.

Wir haben das Problem aber jetzt behoben. Seit heute steht auch das neue
Stornoformular zur Verfügung.

Wir werden allen Kunden die in irgendeiner Form von diesem bedauerlichen Fall
betroffen sind in Form von Wertgutscheinen in Höhe von 100€ entgegenkommen.
Diese gehen euch zu oder meldet euch dazu auf Facebook kurz. Wir entschuldigen
uns nochmals für den bedauerlichen Vorfall und sagen euch eure Daten sind bei
unserem amerikanischen Spezialanbieter Cloudflare nun sicher.

Mit freundlichem Gruss

Flixbus Geschäftsführung

Andre, Jochen, Daniel

Auch diesen FlixFall stehen wir durch."

